# Fiberglass trunk build-up



## xSSive

Okay, I posted a question in Car Stereo a month or so ago about using crushed penne to glass with instead of fleece. I had a whole mess of this shit laying around in my garage from using it to do my wife's interior 4 years ago. With Cinco coming up, we decided she needs a updated look in her car so I'm going to glass most of the interior and she wants to put some coach fabric throughout. Gonna take some time, so I tried to get the trunk done first, and I'll build the actual interior later.

So here is what I got done with the help of chaddy, his wife, and my wife...we put some long nights in but it looks awesome. Hope you enjoy....





Couple things we needed to accomplish......

-She picked up a couple 7 inch monitors so I needed to throw that in the trunk.

-I built a huge vented ported enclosure, but we didn't want to see it.

-Needed to utilize some coach fabric in the trunk.

-Next year she would be airbagging her car so, I need to keep room in the trunk.

-needs to be removable

-get it done by Cinco!


Okay here is a pic of the car its gonna go in...Its a 95 dodge avenger.....

This was at the Cinco de Mayo car show.... so the car made it, lets see if the trunk did :cheesy: 





first day....here is what her trunk used to look like....the penne looks like ass, her speaker box isn't covered....I had a special cover I made for it the just slipped on for shows....but the penne just looks cheap in her trunk.



Next up....I cut out the pieces to box the trunk off. The main piece across the back could only be so big or else it wouldn't fit so I cut it the bigges I possibly could and made those 2 little pillars on either side to fill the gap...but I'll utilize them to give the trunk a little shape to it.



I cut the frames out for the two monitors and routed them all to help the piece flow when stretching the material. made a couple measurements to center them.



At first while I was at Home Depot...I saw this backstrap shit (kind of like that shit you get with your deck to screw it to your firewall) I thought it would be kind of sweet to just bend all my angles and screw it down.



But it really lacked sturdiness and getting the bends to mirror each other sucked ass. It gives a good pic of where the screens will be....notice they are a little high in the trunk. couple reasons....room for the tank when we do air next spring and so if she wants to roll with the trunk popped you can see the screens.


Anyway, I went with the traditional way...I just hot glued some wooden dowels to raise the frame for the screen. I measured all the dowels to a given length and cut them so there wouldn't be any problems with symmetry (sp)



heres a couple pics with the screens...as you see the boards are just pressure fit in. I used 1/2" MDF





Next...the dodge avenger has a wierd curve in the dash area...where if you get an indash; the screen will angle down so not very optimal for viewing unless you're a smurf.....So I built out her dash so it would sit flush.



here it is test fitted with some penne stretched over it. its basically another 1/2" MDF wooden frame but alot of routing with a couple different bits to get it to sit flush with the curves of the existing dash piece. and then hot glued in place.

sorry its not rotated....



this is tricky to explain but you can see I put some black "X's" to show which pieces I installed. this was so I could make a seem between the side pieces and the main piece...You'll see what it does when I stretch fabric later.



Now I started strectchin the crushed penne...its 100% polyester just like fleece. I put it on backwards though...On the two side pieces you will see that its penne....

I only put 4 staples down the middle to bring out the curves otherwise everything was secured using staples on the back of the piece.



heres a little test fitting....Just trying to make sure the thickness of the material wasn't effecting the pressure fit of the board.

but shit...I threw the screens in to make me feel like I made some progress. :cheesy: 



Here are the side pieces with the penne stretched over them....I used a shitload of staples to make that nice seem on top and really bring out that curve. you can kind of see where that piece with the black "X" I posted a few pics back...makes a seem between the two pieces.







Here I am gettin ready to glass...I hot glued where the fabric and the frames for the screens go to hold it in place.



Here we are all glassed up......and I'm crossin my fingers that this penne shit works.....WELL IT DOESN'T! unlike fleece which stays nice and rigid while you glass....this shit lost its shape faster than a chick after giving birth.....and it was flimsy as hell



In the meantime...I started on her trunk lid. I took a few measurements and kind of free handed the curves and got a nice fit.....I used 1/4" MDF cause its flexible.

Once I could mount it to the trunk lid, I could trace the curve from the back of the trunk lid to get the shape I needed.


----------



## xSSive

Got my little table covered with a couple trash bags so I could keep the coach material from getting dirty. I thought making the trim rings out of coach would be kind of slick...nothing amazing but a nice touch



I cut some squares out and used 3M's super 90 spray adhesive....gotta support the local business :biggrin: 



you can kind of see the "C's" from the coach...was hard to get with the camera but you can see em in the day light.



Got some 1/2 foam and traced out the trunk lid to give my coach fabric a little body to it.



I also used Super 90 to glue the two pieces together....just make sure to give em' plenty of time to tack up.



I then used more spay adhesive to glue the fabric down.....I bought some white screw caps to cover the screw heads.


----------



## xSSive

Now back to this penne that proved to be one big fucking head ache after another

after seeing the main piece be so flimsey after I glassed the penne I went out and got some chop mat to put down while I glassed the other pieces....I always cut my chop mat in strips to cut down on the chance for bubbles

I glassed the penne and added chop mat in the same step...you gotta work fast and make sure to saturate all the way through



You can see how much the penne looses its shape once the heated reaction of the resin and the material take place....on the right side you can see that ugle curling....equals lots of body filler :angry: 



I went back and sanded the main piece so I could apply chop mat to it...This ended up being a good idea anyway because we wouldn't have to worry bout sanding through the thin material while applying filler later.

once again, I use strips of chop mat and SATURATE!, had my wife snap this while I was working on it.


----------



## xSSive

Here's my fat ass....I don't like to glass with gloves on cuz when you work with the chop mat it starts to get string on your gloves and its a huge mess....but I still manage to get spider web fingers.... :cheesy: 



Here's my wife sanding down the dash piece to prep it for body filler...



the dash piece was tough cause it has so many small details so we went pretty liberal with the filler knowing we would sand a shitload down.



Here's my wife laying down some body filler on the main piece.


----------



## xSSive

she lays down body filler....but look who gets to sand all this shit....  
Theres chaddyb putting in work with me



There is MAVERICK himself chaddyb puttin in work later that night on a keg of champaigne (the high life).....it was his bday bonanza



back to the headache....here is 1 coat of body filler.....1 of many you can see how many high spots I ended up with....what a disaster...stick to fleece EVEN IF YOU HAVE PENNE LAYING AROUND



Here is after I think 3 of 4 layers of body filler....we just had to keep building this shit up cause it collapsed from the resin.....checking our gaps with the seams



Chaddyb brought up a good point and so a little side project I did was make little beauty rings for the gaps where the trunk lid bars are....


----------



## xSSive

Here you can see how thrilled I am....this is now GALLON number 2 of body filler.




Here we test fit the dash piece....Only needed 2 coats of body filler but we had to build up a couple tiny spots.



final fitment....you can see all the layers of body filler, fucking piece looks like a cheetah with all the spots on it.....paid off though starting to get extremely smooth and even



little view of the curve and checking our seams
you can see her "dated" crushed penne interior....



last pic before primer....


----------



## xSSive

chaddyb putting down first bit of primer....



even took some time to teach my wife how to lay down some shit.....perfect paint booth outfit.... :uh: 



started to feel good, but when we layed the primer we found a couple low spots....So we went back and layed some glaze down to build up those spots....



coming down the stretch....after filling any pin holes with glaze and building up the couple low spots.....last layer of primer.....things are starting to look promising.


----------



## xSSive

time for paint....we went with a PPG its an off white that we had mixed since the coach fabric wasn't a bright white.




couple interior pieces that had to get done....


----------



## xSSive

FINALLY, after some wet sanding and buffing were there....matches the fabric pretty damn good too! you can see I was test fitting those little beauty rings done in coach fabric.....got the TVs fired up.







here are the dash pieces.....She bought a Jenson flip out to run the monitors....she does bass competitions so we have a nice alpine deck that we can swap in and out in 10 minutes but I'm kind of impressed with this Jenson...i prefer my kenwood flip out but for what you pay its pretty damn nice.



So to answer the question....yes the trunk made it to cinco....I also made a piece for the trunk floor very similar to how I did the trunk lid....It is made of 1/4" MDF and 1/2" foam and then covered in black coach fabric to match the trim rings.






hope you enjoy....huge thanks to chaddyb and his wife for puttin in some long ass nights....I'll try to keep the build up alive, next week or so I'll probably start her back seat area....its already been removed and has amps flush mounted but were gonna give it an updated look.


----------



## 1ofaknd

sucks about that material. I always use trunk liner, or grill cloth.

Final piece came out pretty good though, hell of a lot of work isn't it? lol


----------



## xSSive

oh yeah....I've always used fleece when I do this shit.....and thats how it will stay after this experience. Its not like fleece costs alot but like I said I had it laying around, figured I'd give it a try. I think it turned out alright though. I used grille cloth when I worked at a local car audio shop...but thats the only way I could get it...hard to find around here.


----------



## Y U H8TIN

NICE BRO


----------



## Brahma Brian

Turned out really nice...


----------



## themerc

Damn, thats awesome... subs and amps? :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

she has 2 L7's and a memphis 16-st1000d


----------



## Black Out

turned out very nice, it will be dope when the rear seat is done, aiming for drop fest or alittle longer?


----------



## Black Out

and by the way....I realy hope thats fiber glass.... :wow: :scrutinize:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN+May 6 2007, 01:16 PM~7844351-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE BRO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Brahma [email protected] 6 2007, 03:11 PM~7844766
> *Turned out really nice...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks alot also :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 03:26 PM~7844819
> *Damn, thats awesome... subs and amps? :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> appreciate it....she has 2 L7s ran by a memphis 1500. I took out her backseat a few years ago so they face into the interior and I flush mounted all her amps and crossovers on what would've been the backseat....thats what I'm doing next, a new look for the back seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Black [email protected] 6 2007, 05:58 PM~7845462
> *turned out very nice, it will be dope when the rear seat is done, aiming for drop fest or alittle longer?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aiming for dropfest....not likely I probably would've had to start this weekend....I think rollerz picnic will be more feesable (sp)
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Black Out_@May 6 2007, 05:59 PM~7845465
> *and by the way....I realy hope thats fiber glass.... :wow:  :scrutinize: *



I promise its fiberglass.


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice work!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 7 2007, 08:17 AM~7849236
> *nice work!
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## carlosjimenez

hey nice job on the project i remeber seeing that at cinco...


----------



## chaddyb

who painted that it looks like POOP!


:cheesy:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 8 2007, 08:51 PM~7862726
> *who painted that it looks like POOP!
> :cheesy:
> *





:twak: :twak:

:buttkick: :buttkick: 

:loco: :loco: 



















I'll give you a hint






















you share the same screen name..... :0 :0


----------



## degre576

nice


----------



## Sporty

nice build pics man... came out nice


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

I love topics like this that show a full project step by step. Looks great.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 10 2007, 02:08 AM~7872642
> *I love topics like this that show a full project step by step.  Looks great.
> *


X2,good stuff!!!


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by carlosjimenez+May 8 2007, 02:11 PM~7859466-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey nice job on the project i remeber seeing that at cinco...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2007, 07:39 AM~7865360
> *nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2007, 10:44 PM~7872019
> *nice build pics man... came out nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2007, 12:08 AM~7872642
> *I love topics like this that show a full project step by step.  Looks great.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-impala_631_@May 10 2007, 01:45 AM~7873077
> *X2,good stuff!!!
> *




thanks to all, I probably could've gave more detail but I got pissed at how long pics were taking to upload....its not like I was doing anything ground breaking but I think its nice to have build-ups to share knowledge.

starting the backseat this weekend stay tuned....I'll probably post progress now, instead of waiting til part of a project is done.


----------



## 79 cutty

good idea! :biggrin:


----------



## Chubby

Nice job


----------



## The Scientist

Did you use Filler Primer after your coat of Glaze? That's the way I learned to do it and I don't know if you went the Primer Sealer after the Glaze. Also, mention the Glaze that you use b/c some glazes absord Primer and can cause blotching if you don't use Primer Sealer/Epoxy.  
Good Topic Good Work!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@May 12 2007, 01:35 PM~7889574
> *Did you use Filler Primer after your coat of Glaze?  That's the way I learned to do it and I don't know if you went the Primer Sealer after the Glaze.  Also, mention the Glaze that you use b/c some glazes absord Primer and can cause blotching if you don't use Primer Sealer/Epoxy.
> Good Topic Good Work!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



we did it the same way youd fix a dent in a quarter panel

filler
glaze
surfacer
sealer
base
clear
cut and buff


----------



## 79 cutty

seems like a lot of work, could have just rattle canned it!!

:biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by chaddyb+May 25 2007, 10:35 PM~7981015-->
> 
> 
> 
> we did it the same way youd fix a dent in a quarter panel
> 
> filler
> glaze
> surfacer
> sealer
> base
> clear
> cut and buff
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah! what he said!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-79 cutty_@May 26 2007, 06:54 AM~7981982
> *seems like a lot of work, could have just rattle canned it!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:twak: go sand some body filler :twak: :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 27 2007, 06:58 AM~7987050
> *yeah! what he said!
> :twak: go sand some body filler :twak:  :cheesy:
> *


HMMMMMM........sounds like fun! :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Nov 10 2007, 12:01 PM~9197384
> *
> 
> *


Any newer pics?


----------



## 1up3down

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 6 2007, 02:41 PM~7844221
> *FINALLY, after some wet sanding and buffing were there....matches the fabric pretty damn good too!  you can see I was test fitting those little beauty rings done in coach fabric.....got the TVs fired up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the dash pieces.....She bought a Jenson flip out to run the monitors....she does bass competitions so we have a nice alpine deck that we can swap in and out in 10 minutes but I'm kind of impressed with this Jenson...i prefer my kenwood flip out but for what you pay its pretty damn nice.
> 
> 
> 
> So to answer the question....yes the trunk made it to cinco....I also made a piece for the trunk floor very similar to how I did the trunk lid....It is made of 1/4" MDF and 1/2" foam and then covered in black coach fabric to match the trim rings.
> 
> 
> hope you enjoy....huge thanks to chaddyb and his wife for puttin in some long ass nights....I'll try to keep the build up alive, next week or so I'll probably start her back seat area....its already been removed and has amps flush mounted but were gonna give it an updated look.
> *



some good looking shit there man. i am baout to fiberglass the back half of a car for a friend and i hope that shit turns like that..


----------



## *New Movement Md*

?? where did you get the Coach fabric? I saw some the other day that was Orange w/ Orange C'c.. It was sick.. Can't find it anywhere..


Thanks.. Nice thread..

TTT


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 18 2007, 10:11 PM~9480891
> *??  where did you get the Coach fabric?  I saw some the other day that was Orange w/ Orange C'c.. It was sick.. Can't find it anywhere..
> 
> 
> Thanks..  Nice thread..
> 
> TTT
> *




There are two places I know....


what used to be called acefabric....is now www.pimpfabric.com

and my wife got hers through www.windycityfabric.com

both sell for the same price.....25 bucks a yard


----------



## The BIG M Biker

Great work and nice progress pics.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Dec 21 2007, 04:34 AM~9499732
> *Great work and nice progress pics.
> *



I appreciate it


----------



## jevonniespapi

inspiring


----------



## BlueBerry

Never seen the topic before ...... I cracked up reading this line about the Penne shit: "this shit lost its shape faster than a chick after giving birth....."

AHHAHAHAAAA

I have used alot of different things to fiberglass with from My old t-shirts to old Fleece blankets..............................



You feel like coming up here to give me a hand Glassing the entire Headliner, Dash , Doors , & Custom cover for the hydraulics in my navi ????????
































I didnt think so .................. ........... Nice Job anyways .......


----------



## thadogg612

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 19 2007, 10:43 AM~9483736
> *There are two places I know....
> what used to be called acefabric....is now www.pimpfabric.com
> 
> and my wife got hers through www.windycityfabric.com
> 
> both sell for the same price.....25 bucks a yard
> *



Wanna do some work for me???


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 19 2008, 02:01 AM~9732075
> *Never seen the topic before ...... I cracked up reading this line about the Penne shit: "this shit lost its shape faster than a chick after giving birth....."
> 
> AHHAHAHAAAA
> 
> I have used alot of different things to fiberglass with from My old t-shirts to old Fleece blankets..............................
> You feel like coming up here to give me a hand Glassing the entire Headliner, Dash , Doors , & Custom cover for the hydraulics in my navi ????????
> I didnt think so .................. ........... Nice Job anyways .......
> *





> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Jan 19 2008, 04:00 PM~9734679
> *Wanna do some work for me???
> *







I think Coog wants me to do stuff for him, so my reply to you guys is the same. 2) conditions.....1) has to be before mid march, (cuz I'm pretty sure we'll all be busy the last 2 months before cinco) and 2) gotta pay me :biggrin:


----------



## hellbilly007

I didn't read the whole thread, just checked the pics. Anyways, I usually use felt instead of fleece, doesn't use as much resin that way. Also if you have a lot of tight curves use spandex. Not nit-picking but just trying to help. Looks good bro.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by hellbilly007_@Jan 26 2008, 03:39 PM~9790678
> *I didn't read the whole thread, just checked the pics. Anyways, I usually use felt instead of fleece, doesn't use as much resin that way. Also if you have a lot of tight curves use spandex. Not nit-picking but just trying to help. Looks good bro.
> *


Fleece is going to give you just as tight of curves if you pull it tight, and secure it in the right places. Felt isn't going to stretch as much and you would be prone to wrinkling more that way as well....not nit-picking either....just pointing out why fleece is most commonly used!


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS




----------



## big pimpin

Good step by step to a nice finished product. :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 6 2007, 12:39 PM~7844213
> *chaddyb putting down first bit of primer....
> 
> 
> 
> even took some time to teach my wife how to lay down some shit.....perfect paint booth outfit.... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> started to feel good, but when we layed the primer we found a couple low spots....So we went back and layed some glaze down to build up those spots....
> 
> 
> 
> coming down the stretch....after filling any pin holes with glaze and building up the couple low spots.....last layer of primer.....things are starting to look promising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam!! look at wifey puttin in work like a trooper,no mask shorts and a wife beater,good for her. my wife wont even let me in the house smellin like bondo,let alone touch it.


----------



## thadogg612

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Jan 22 2008, 09:07 AM~9754374
> *I think Coog wants me to do stuff for him, so my reply to you guys is the same.  2) conditions.....1) has to be before mid march, (cuz I'm pretty sure we'll all be busy the last 2 months before cinco)  and 2) gotta pay me :biggrin:
> *


pm sent...


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Feb 3 2008, 02:08 PM~9855456
> *pm sent...
> *



PM replied :0


----------



## AndrewH

is that a sharpe hvlpyour wife is spraying with? i had one of those and i hated that thing so bad, i through it on the ground full of white base one day, made a huge mess but i was happy that thing was destroyed. must have been defective cause I gave it up for a 20 dollar gun i was much happier with.

looks like everything is coming together nicely though.


----------



## BlueBerry

I was just kidding on doing all that stuff for me - i know how much BS it takes to do that shiggity ..........


We did a wall with 4 15's in an Expo & that was a WHORE..........!!!!!!!!!!!


I doubt im gonna do all that to my navi but,, If I get the itch - It will get done..............


----------



## 1up3down

bout to start on some work in my trunk ill post up some pics when i start


----------



## richie562

Looks nice! Great work and great team


----------



## xSSive

couple updates soon :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Mar 14 2008, 07:55 AM~10166157
> *couple updates soon  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 14 2008, 09:05 AM~10166227
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



true story....nothing special though


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by xSSive+Mar 14 2008, 08:55 AM~10166157-->
> 
> 
> 
> couple updates soon  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-xSSive_@Apr 1 2008, 10:15 AM~10306321
> *true story....nothing special though
> *





here is what we were working in....we completed the coach/painted look throughout the car and got rid of the crushed velvet or crushed penne or whatever that circa 1980's shit is.......she did all the work but the paint/clear, so disassemble, sand, scuff, prep, primer...yada yada





























we just need to get here some seats..... :0  



I through a stripe on her trunk piece to break up the monontiny (sp)


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Mar 13 2008, 11:45 PM~10164524
> *Looks nice! Great work and great team
> *






we got alot of team players :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## B DOG

looks good, props to your lady for the work, my girl helps out alot and that makes shit alot less stressful ( i learned after the first one :uh: )


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 3 2008, 12:17 PM~10566230
> *
> we just need to get here some seats..... :0
> I through a stripe on her trunk piece to break up the monontiny (sp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks way nicer, not that anything was wrong with it before. just a little more detail now. By the way what did you use to hold that panel on the top of the lid. thinking of doing something on my car.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@May 16 2008, 11:23 PM~10674658
> *looks way nicer, not that anything was wrong with it before. just a little more detail now. By the way what did you use to hold that panel on the top of the lid. thinking of doing something on my car.
> *



You asking about the trunk lid?....its just screws but I bought little caps that cover the screw (you can see them in these pics).....you can get them at any hardware store in various colors. Hope that answers your question :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: good enough


----------



## xSSive

some sun shots....


----------



## xSSive

TTT.....got a bunch of PMs for this topic :dunno:


----------



## ROBERTO G

how do you keep the trunk panels from falling


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 26 2008, 12:14 PM~11975993
> *how do you keep the trunk panels from falling
> *




these were pressure fit in.....I cut the boards as close to perfect as possible and they are wedged in more or less....plus I utilized the design to keep the pieces in place....I.E. the seems....Otherwise get creative and make some kind of structure inside the trunk to mount the wood to. You can screw it or if you're using thinner wood use those little clips from door panels....they all work just depends on your application


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

SHIT LOOKS DOPE MANG HOPEFULLY I CAN GET TO IT THIS WINTER~! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice work :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 2 2008, 09:18 PM~12041904
> *Nice work  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 16474

I wish my girl wanted to build stuff... She likes shoes and $100 hair care...

She says cars are going to brake us up...ha


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB+Nov 2 2008, 05:07 PM~12040460-->
> 
> 
> 
> SHIT LOOKS DOPE MANG HOPEFULLY I CAN GET TO IT THIS WINTER~! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its alot of work if you're gonna jam it in a day before a show, but over the winter a weekend here, a weekend there. Wouldn't you know it, we still had to jam it in before the first show of the year. that happened for the trunk AND when we did the interior. Its monotonous (sp) so breaking it up and doing a little here and there keeps it from getting frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ragtop [email protected] 2 2008, 08:18 PM~12041904
> *Nice work  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2008, 10:12 PM~12042982
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, still got to get some seats, been shoppin around for some leather skins. And gotta do something about the steering wheel but then its on to the suspension.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-clairfbeeIII_@Nov 3 2008, 11:28 AM~12046423
> *I wish my girl wanted to build stuff...  She likes shoes and $100 hair care...
> 
> She says cars are going to brake us up...ha
> *





My girl still likes purses and hair too. She used to make fun of me, eventually she got into it and then next thing I know, she wanted to do the stuff. Hell she got more excited about me picking up a duece this summer than I was.....Fuckin' had me out in a parking lot the next day lettin her practice getting the hang of the 4 speed. 

As long as she's supportive and understanding thats all that matters :thumbsup: If she's not understanding.....tell her, I could spend time/money with my car.....OR another woman :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82

As long as she's supportive and understanding thats all that matters :thumbsup: If she's not understanding.....tell her, I could spend time/money with my car.....OR another woman :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

x245352


----------



## xSSive

> As long as she's supportive and understanding thats all that matters :thumbsup: If she's not understanding.....tell her, I could spend time/money with my car.....OR another woman :biggrin: :biggrin:


x245352
[/quote]



:biggrin:


----------



## SubZeroSounds

Seen it in person.....God job done by all :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Nov 12 2008, 12:47 PM~12135525
> *Seen it in person.....God job done by all :thumbsup:
> *




I appreciate it, We can't compete with your work though


----------



## xSSive

you sell that caprice yet?


----------



## impala63

Is there any good pics of 63 impala trunks with fiberglass?


----------



## SubZeroSounds

Nah... Still for sale. Down to $45K tho


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@Dec 29 2008, 04:10 PM~12552706
> *Nah... Still for sale. Down to $45K tho
> *




market sucks ass right now.....


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Dec 26 2008, 06:23 PM~12532299
> *Is there any good pics of 63 impala trunks with fiberglass?
> *




this is a build up topic......gotta start your own topic....I'm sure there are plenty of them out there


----------



## xSSive

:biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 3 2008, 10:17 AM~10566230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Stay tuned, might fill this trunk up with some goodies this winter :0


----------



## 87aerocoupe

looks good


----------



## starion88esir

When you glassed the dash did you just lay the matte and resin over the stock dash pad? Thought about doing this but wasn't sure if it would adhere properly.


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Feb 7 2009, 08:33 PM~12937354
> *When you glassed the dash did you just lay the matte and resin over the stock dash pad? Thought about doing this but wasn't sure if it would adhere properly.
> *




the dash and doors were done with SEM paint. so its alot of sanding a prep work


----------



## starion88esir

Well, that looks pretty good for a spray bombed dash. I thought it would be glass. Was the dash plastic or was it the vinyl pad type?


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Feb 8 2009, 04:21 PM~12942677
> *Well, that looks pretty good for a spray bombed dash. I thought it would be glass. Was the dash plastic or was it the vinyl pad type?
> *




it was padded, thats why we did SEM on it


----------



## xSSive

cars for sale....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Nov 3 2008, 01:28 PM~12046423
> *I wish my girl wanted to build stuff...  She likes shoes and $100 hair care...
> 
> She says cars are going to brake us up...ha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: has she left yet :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Feb 8 2009, 04:21 PM~12942677
> *Well, that looks pretty good for a spray bombed dash. I thought it would be glass. Was the dash plastic or was it the vinyl pad type?
> *



glassin a padded dash as we speak......


----------



## carlosjimenez

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 2 2009, 06:30 AM~13462725
> *glassin a padded dash as we speak......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## panky

nice work bro


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Apr 2 2009, 06:30 AM~13462725
> *glassin a padded dash as we speak......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dwnsouth985

i have a dash out of a cutlass... could that be glassed over and painted or would it crack or not worth the time??


----------



## xSSive

you can glass it


----------



## royboy64

Just a peek at the work i do,,


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by royboy64_@May 11 2009, 09:35 PM~13857756
> *Just a peek at the work i do,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks nice, congrats on jacking my topic.....Its a damn build up thread to help newbies at glassing not show and tell

:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## modelmangler

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 5 2009, 10:44 AM~13791389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks good man, can't give away all of our secrets though :biggrin: 

keep up the great work.


----------



## SubZeroSounds

New one looks good too :thumbsup: 
How you liking that glare off the dash...... :thumbsdown:
Kept the caprice, doin some more ish to it....
B96 show is set for June 27th as an FYI
If any other shows pop up could you send me a PM?


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 12 2009, 07:22 AM~13861041
> *looks nice, congrats on jacking my topic.....Its a damn build up thread to help newbies at glassing not show and tell
> 
> :twak: :buttkick:
> *






HAHAHA 




I want to do the doors , Dash , both Consols , Headliner & A rear Battery cover for the Navi that makes the rear compartment area nicer............... What a treat that will be to do .


I have to repaint the Navi anyways - Why not , right ? 




Looks good Mayng ,,,, I got a good feeling that MN/WI will be having some more Purty nice Chit coming out in the next few years to come...


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 14 2009, 03:11 AM~13882476
> *
> Looks good Mayng ,,,, I got a good feeling that MN/WI will be having some more  Purty nice Chit coming out in the next few years to come...
> *




I agree :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## rolling deep

NICE WORK


----------



## xSSive

stay tuned....gonna post a build up of how I glassed the dash


----------



## xSSive

build up is up.....


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478842


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by SubZeroSounds_@May 13 2009, 05:04 PM~13876637
> *New one looks good too :thumbsup:
> How you liking that glare off the dash...... :thumbsdown:
> Kept the caprice, doin some more ish to it....
> B96 show is set for June 27th as an FYI
> If any other shows pop up could you send me a PM?
> *




damn....didn't see this reply.....

I'll have to start sending you PMs....


Don't think I'll make B96 but couple from my club will....I was gonna make it when it was set for june 6th.....the dash angles away a little bit, so the glare isn't too bad....plus we learned from other dashes....the darker the dash the less glare....so no more white dashes :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 12 2009, 09:22 AM~13861041
> *looks nice, congrats on jacking my topic.....Its a damn build up thread to help newbies at glassing not show and tell
> 
> :twak: :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## swangin68

one question how do u guys get these panels to stay, are they bolted, screwed, velcro'd what?????


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by swangin68_@Jun 24 2009, 03:16 AM~14280884
> *one question how do u guys get these panels to stay, are they bolted, screwed, velcro'd what?????
> *




to answer your question.......ALL.......


Like I mentioned in my build its all pressure fit and then I used the design itself to lock each piece into place (overlapping)


Some people will build a frame behind it thats screwed or bolted and use velcro and velcro the pieces to the frame depending on how heavy

The trunk piece I screwed in but i bought beauty caps for the screws....

or you can buy those door panel clips that just snap in....mount them on the back and snap them in....


just depends on your application or how creative you want to get


----------



## xSSive

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 6 2007, 02:39 PM~7844213
> *chaddyb putting down first bit of primer....
> 
> 
> 
> even took some time to teach my wife how to lay down some shit.....perfect paint booth outfit.... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> *





Nice breathers :uh:


----------

